# Born Again American



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know how they coordinated this, but it is amazing!!

Born Again American
http://www.bornagainamerican.org

Hope you enjoy!!
Darlene


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

That's a cool video, more people should take time to see it. A lot of prideful Americans.

Mike


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW!!!! that was great. I can't wait to show my son when he gets back from drill. He will pass it on through his battalion. thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We may come from all walks of life but we really are all............One


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great Video!! - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Well done video, well made, great artists and locations. My Dad sent that to me a while back prefaced with a word of warning which after watching it closely, I agree with. In all likelihood, this isn't going to be a popular thing to say but there is something about the populist and "government oriented" (not quite the right phrase...but I can't come up with the right words atm...) nature of the words that does not sit well with me at all. I haven't given it enough thought to put my finger on it. I have to remind myself that we do live in a Republic at times.

-CC


----------

